# ASK A NURSE - Prolactin



## meonline (Jul 13, 2004)

Hi 

I am new to this so hopefully I am not asking something that has already been asked or put it in the wrong place!  I am due to start ICSI in Aug as my hubby had testicular cancer twice and had to have sperm frozen.  I was told I had elevated prolactin levels at end of last year the DR put me on Cabigolone (not sure of spelling) which made me feel dizzy and gave me headaches but brought my levels down - I was taken off the drugs in Nov.  The scan I had on my head was apparently fine, however now the hospital say the levels have gone up again and need to review the scan before they let me start treatment.  

If my levels are back up again will this mean my ICSI treatment will be put back again??

Apologies if this is something that has been already answered - but I thought someone may have been through something similar?

Thanks


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

It is important that the levles are down beofre starting. It will depend on how high they have risen, if they have, as to whether cycle would be delayed. Better to sort out first rather than give lower chance of success. If they need to put you on medication, ask for something else due to previous side effects.

Sarah


----------

